# upper reservoir #2,



## Johnny Tharp (Jul 1, 2017)

Why is the reservoir dead,The way I under stand it,the state came in at dusk and shock a lot of fish and transported them some where else. And now the the reservoir is a dead reservoir. It was once the best bass lake in ohio. There were a few witnesses.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Findlay? Brother fished it today. One catfish.


----------



## falcon45 (May 13, 2017)

I fished findlay today too, no fish one follow up by a smallmouth, a tiny one at that. No clue about upper though, its a shame as it has been a great place to fish in the past.I do know they were putting chemicals in this past year that seemed to do some damage to the population, maybe they are clearing the fish to do heavy treatment to it and then will restock. Unfortunately this area has seen a lot of fishing decline, the killdeer reservoir being drained too.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was told by an ODNR guy the state never moves fish from one Reservoir to the other. I believe it is the city of Upper Sandusky's weed treatments that affect the fishing. There was a week last April that I caught 3 bass over 5 lbs and over a dozen more between 3 and 5lbs. After they started treating for weeds I was lucky to catch 2 or 3 small fish.


----------



## Johnny Tharp (Jul 1, 2017)

The witnesses , who saw the the tanker and the shock boat in the reservoir,at dusk. They don't know each other. I don't know any of them,and I can't think of any reason,why they would lie. But you are right,they have been treating it hard, the last few years. The fish are not there any more. I have fish that reservoir hard ,the last 6 or 7 years. It was a great place to fish,for a lot of different fish.Not any more.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Findlay has been spraying for years. Rez 1 is loaded with long grass about 20 to 40 ft off the bank. So not sure about the spray on that one. Water in there is really clear too. I have been fishing both for 25 yrs and it is one of the worst years this year, so far.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Lima reservoirs are the same too.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I actually fished upper yesterday.....water is so low the boat trailer had to fall off the back of the ramp just to get boat off the trailer....luckily two fine gentleman were at the ramp on our way back and didnt mind getting in the water to help us load up. Fished for 3 hours and landed 7 fish. All 1.5-2.5lb fish. Usually catch twice to three times the amount in that time and better quality. Water was dirty and weeds were VERY sporadic not like they usually are.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I made one lap around upper Tuesday morning early and caught 7 the biggest was 2.5, caught the first 2 on a fluke rigged weedless throwing up to the rocks, the rest were caught on a purple worm. they are buried in that coontail looking grass.


----------



## BlueRibbonTaxidermy (Feb 2, 2005)

One factor you are failing to consider is people keeping fish. I know most of you avid bass guys are C & R but for every one of you there are probably ten that fish for whatever bites and keep everything they catch. I see it at reses all the time. These upland reservoirs are relatively small bodies of water and it doesn't take allot of pressure when the fish are really going good to put the hurt on them rather quickly. That's why the fishing is cyclical on all of them. The word gets out that one of them is "on fire" and it doesn't take long to thin em out. Moral of the story.......be careful what you post.


----------



## Johnny Tharp (Jul 1, 2017)

BlueRibbonTaxidermy said:


> One factor you are failing to consider is people keeping fish. I know most of you avid bass guys are C & R but for every one of you there are probably ten that fish for whatever bites and keep everything they catch. I see it at reses all the time. These upland reservoirs are relatively small bodies of water and it doesn't take allot of pressure when the fish are really going good to put the hurt on them rather quickly. That's why the fishing is cyclical on all of them. The word gets out that one of them is "on fire" and it doesn't take long to thin em out. Moral of the story.......be careful what you post.


Just going by what I was told, people have the right to take fish,as long as stay with in the guide lines set by the state.Futher more,just repeating the story,as it was told to me.


----------



## Johnny Tharp (Jul 1, 2017)

The reservoir made never be the same.But nothing last forever anyway.


----------



## Johnny Tharp (Jul 1, 2017)

Johnny Tharp said:


> Just going by what I was told, people have the right to take fish,as long as stay with in the guide lines set by the state.Futher more,just repeating the story,as it was told to me.


Just one more thing,you mention, you see fishermen,keep everything they catch,if that is the case,you should report them to the state,we need to protect the resources,that we have,in this great state,not abuse them.Just an opinion,or course.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I live in upper and the weeds are thick right now choked my trolling motor all day, so im not sure what Spray they are using but it aint workin


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I fished upper for an hr last night before the tornado siren went off, I caught 2 bass, one 3lb and a 2lb, lost another big one, I made one lap around last weekend and got 7, they are in there you just have to fish down in that grass. Their is a lot of cover spread throughout that lake so shore fishing may not produce as much. Purple worms deep


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Whats your boat look like odell?


----------



## Johnny Tharp (Jul 1, 2017)

avantifishski said:


> Whats your boat look like odell?


I went over to upper reservoir number 2,yesterday.Spent 5 hours fishing,caught 6 and lost one at the boat.They were between 1.5 and 2.5 lbs. Talked to some crappie fishermen,they had a few small ones ,nothing over a half pound. What ever happened,the fish are not in the reservoir any more.There are still some thick weeds out in the middle,but a lot of them are dead,some are trying to make a come back. As far as the bass are in the weeds,a few are. Very small blue gill were rolling on the surface,but they were really small.I fish the weeds very hard yesterday. But it is,what it is.It may not be,what it was ever again. It still amazes me,7 fish is a good day,over there. When 15 to 20 on a bad day was ,the norm!


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I started fish #2 about 5 years ago from a kayak.The second cast I caught one 5 1/2 lbs. I ended up catching 12 bass that day between 3 and 5 1/2 lbs. Probably the best day I've ever had in Ohio. I caught fish that size throughout the summer that year a lot of them on topwater. The lake was absolutely phenomenal. Each year has slowly gone downhill, especially after they start spraying. Last spring I had one week where I caught 3 bass over 5 lbs and 9 over 4 lbs. After that when they sprayed I was lucky to catch 4 or 5 small fish. This year the lake has been a total bust for me and I don't even go there now.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Its been off everywhere this year


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

avantifishski said:


> Whats your boat look like odell?


I have an older tracker deep v, white with white outboard.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we found a few dead ones last yr that were 4...5 maybe 6 lbs, after the fish kill in pond 33 I was sure the same thing was happening at #2. Sounds like I missed the great fishing yrs. We fished it Sunday only caught 3 and they were all caught off the wood, couldn't get em in the grass. My buddy has a 10' little bass buggy type boat that's what I usually fish out of but I fish with my boat as well. With the draining of killdeer and the fish kills we just don't have any good spots around anymore, it's sad.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

Or maybe it's called fishing... no one ever fishes number one because they say they can't catch anything... isn't that a challenge of fishing.... number two is a early morning or late evening for best fishing times.. I never really liked fishing number 2 because it is to easy... and yes Lot of people take everything they catch but fish spon and it's a healthy body of water so try different styles of lures and actions it works..


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Tyler theres a open seat on my procraft any time you wanna show off how easy it is


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

U from upper... I'm just outside of upper fish it all the time when I'm not working seven days a week... always have good luck during spon blue gills are huge biggest bass I've caught was 8lbs... pm if u can love to fish with ya if I get some free time


----------



## Johnny Tharp (Jul 1, 2017)

I was over upper yesterday for about 5 hours,1 bass ,about 2 lbs, 8 or 9 boats mostlt pan fishermen,no one was catching anything.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

I fish the old one top water working well right now..


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

everytime we have a killer bass lake in our area, someone or something screws it up. I must have missed the hayday for upper #2, The most I have ever caught is 10 in one day. C'mon ODNR, restock pond 33 and 30, hell stock all the lakes around here fill them up, fisherman pretty much pay for everything and bird watchers reep the rewards....getting old


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

odell daniel said:


> ..........C'mon ODNR, restock pond 33 and 30..............


Just saw earlier today that the DNR is stocking #30 & #31 at Killdeer......... with "catchable catfish". 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/stay-in...o-be-stocked-at-killdeer-plains-wildlife-area


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Ha ha ha


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Just what we need more slime balls


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

pond 30 has so much grass I don't know how a guy could catfish it, I grew up there and i' don't have a clue where 31 is. C'mon ODNR give us bass.


----------



## Tyler8866 (Oct 6, 2016)

They let all the fish from Marsales res in the tymockee


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I use to work there. I don't remember a #31. I see some things have changed, so who knows? I'm guessing a typo. 30 is really shallow except close to the dike..N ish. I see now that the large water area of the refuge is called 1, 2, and 3.....use to be #27.
I don't see #6 labeled anymore, and #30 is now named Warner....
**As I am typing this (Atticafish caused me to investigate)...thnx, a mind is a terrible thing ... so I left my original reply and * my findings. In deed, #31 ! I now remember! It was a long time ago.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

OFF OP !
everytime Upper Res. or Killdeer Res. comes up or vice a versa, the 2 reservoirs are talked about under each others title.......
Upper Reservoir #1
Upper Reservoir #2
Killdeer Reservoir......which is no more!

GOT ME !


----------

